# Getting Ready For A New Year



## barls (31/12/10)

ok guys to kick off the new year, ive revamped the old mailing list, ive sent out invites to all those that were on it, but if i have missed you please pm me here.

also i believe bjorn was trying to get this one off the ground with the northern beaches boys.


> We are organising a brew meetup Saturday the 22nd of January in Oxford
> Falls Peace park. It"s a bit of a trek from the city but hoping to get
> a day with both northern beaches and inner sydney brewers.
> We don't have the gear Philip has, so the 'Big Brew Day' will just be
> ...


so when in the next catch up peoples?


----------



## barls (1/1/11)

hello???
is this thing on??????


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (4/1/11)

How about 12 Feb at my place in Balmain? I want to do a brew day. I need willing volunteers to bring mega-pots and other mega-equipment as my stuff is decidedly on the the small scale in comparison to club days. I can, however, offer a 23 jet mongolian burner and BBQ. I will also attempt some home-made sausages for anyone game enough to try them (thanks Bjorn!). There are also plenty of food shops around the corner for those whom are choking at the thought.

If this date is too soon I am happy to push back. Any takers? 

EB


----------



## barls (4/1/11)

lets lock it in then if everyone is happy. 
i dont care as im on my walk out at this stage.


----------



## barls (31/1/11)

bump


----------



## samhaldane (31/1/11)

Edgecliff Brewer said:


> How about 12 Feb at my place in Balmain?



I'd be in if the great australian beer spectapular at the taphouse wasn't on the same day.


----------



## vykuza (31/1/11)

haldini said:


> I'd be in if the great australian beer spectapular at the taphouse wasn't on the same day.




What he said. I'll be at the Taphouse. Maybe we can convince them to allow us to brew on the terrace?


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (31/1/11)

OK, good point. Does not seem to have been much interest for that day, anyway. Will look to 26 Feb or sometime in March. Anyone?

EB


----------



## BjornJ (31/1/11)

EB,
I'm in.

Barls and I mentioned that you wanted to have something in Feb at the brew meetup last Saturday and it sounded like a couple of the guys there wanted to come over to Balmain as well.

Now start working on those snags, mmm...  


thanks
Bjorn


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (31/1/11)

Cheers - just getting some extra equipment for the meat grinder. Apologies for not making it to the brew day - just got off a plane that morning and no sleep for 24 hours.

EB




BjornJ said:


> EB,
> I'm in.
> 
> Barls and I mentioned that you wanted to have something in Feb at the brew meetup last Saturday and it sounded like a couple of the guys there wanted to come over to Balmain as well.
> ...


----------



## barls (31/1/11)

ill check with swmbo in the morning and give you an answer


----------



## barls (11/2/11)

26th should be fine, if its still going ahead.


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (12/2/11)

Good news! I am hoping that someone might take the lead in the brewing side, and I will take care of the rest. I have a BBQ and will have a few snags to share out from my and BJ's pretence at being butchers. However, if it is all too hard to drag equipment and grain over we can just keep it to a beer-tasting day only. If people are willing to contribute to the organisation of the day we will need to start coordinating this pretty soon.

In anticipation of this, my suggestion is for a single partigyle of Belgian Ale and a Bitter?

EB


----------



## BjornJ (21/2/11)

Hi all
are we on this Saturday?


I don't have the address, PM sent to EdgecliffBrewer.

Bjorn


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (22/2/11)

Will be ready to kick off about 11 am on this Sat. As stated earlier, BJ and I will get the BBQ fired up. Just bring yourselves and your finest ale. Pls PM me for the address.

EB


----------



## BjornJ (24/2/11)

Awesome stuff, looking forward to it.

I'm on antibiotics so shouldn't drink, or so the doc said.
But I think Stu said this was a horrible, horrible myth so maybe I'll have one or two Light Ice  


Bjorn


----------



## barls (24/2/11)

depends on which ones your on. im bring 2 bottles of my latest hop back ale.


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (24/2/11)

Where - Balmain / Rozelle, near Sackville Pub (PM for address)
When - 11 am onwards
What - BBQ. Home made snags supplied, bread rolls, etc

So I can get a handle on numbers could people please PM me or on google groups. I will send address upon receipt. Apologies that I will not be able to respond until tomorrow evening - these sites are blocked at work.


----------

